# New miter saw table



## dunagan15 (Apr 7, 2013)

Complete minus the table length fence.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

That is pretty cool. I am getting to build a stand for my tool chest. then start work bench. Then I want to make a work station for my miter saw and table saw.


dunagan15 said:


> Complete minus the table length fence.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

For people that do a lot of work, make a living, this is a handy addition.
Dado or rout a shallow slot in the fence the width of a steel measuring tape.
Steel measuring are slightly concave for stiffness, allow just enough depth for this.
Make it start about 3/8" above the table, you will lose a little of the tape where the steel saw table starts..
Contact cement a tape refill in the slot, get it exact.
It won't flatten out, it'll stay concave, but it will stay stuck in there.
You can now square one end of a board, slide it over and get a perfect length without measuring and marking every piece ad finitum.
Cut another shallow groove that overlaps where the fence and table meet, this allows a place for the inevitable sawdust build-up to slide under.
Sawdust up against the fence will often go unnoticed and set the angle of a cut off slightly.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

You can find a material called 8020 aluminum on eBay cheap. It makes a great fence for the cutoff saw and you can incorporate a repeat cut stop into it quite easy. I used the 1" X 3" size.









The flip stop is made with another 8020 part that cost me about $9.










Measuring and marking the piece is a thing of the past. This tape is a stick on but it just laid there until I received the one that read the correct direction.

Al


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

This is handy if you need to cut several pieces of the same size for sure, which indeed happens in production shops.
The thing I like about my system is the tape is located where you just line up the freshly squared edge to it.
It's fast and dead accurate, no fiddling with stops.
If you need repetition, you just clamp a square block on mark.


----------

